# Scared :(



## FinleysMum (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi All.
My 2 yr 9 mnth old little boy was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes last Friday.He is currently on Novomix 30, 4 units in the morning and 2 in the evening but levels have ranged from 2.4 - 26 with no symptoms either end of the range to speak of. Does anyone have experience of maintaining normal levels on twicedaily insulin as there are very few success stories that I can find. Thanks in advance from a very anxious mummy xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi FinleysMum, there are a few responses to your post in the 'Newbies' section, I hope you find them useful


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. Very sorry to hear about your little boy 

My daughter was on a funny combination to start with, she was on novomix on a morning then novorapid (fast acting) at teatime and levemir (long acting) at night (which was discontinued after a few weeks while she was going through the honeymoon period). Her levels started off all over the place then settled but we had to follow quite a rigid eating regime which was hard given her age. 

Her consultant, who came to the ward the following day after diagnosis, put her straight in for the pump and we got it after around 3 months, so I have no longer term experience with an injection regime. I guess you too will have to be fairly rigid with eating patterns being at particular times and ensuring a set amount of carbs. For us it was approx 30grams of carbs with each meal and a 15g snack inbetween. They worked that out based on what her normal intake approximately was.

Have your team discussed whether this will be long term on the mixes ?


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 2, 2012)

FinleysMum said:


> Hi All.
> My 2 yr 9 mnth old little boy was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes last Friday.He is currently on Novomix 30, 4 units in the morning and 2 in the evening but levels have ranged from 2.4 - 26 with no symptoms either end of the range to speak of. Does anyone have experience of maintaining normal levels on twicedaily insulin as there are very few success stories that I can find. Thanks in advance from a very anxious mummy xx



Hi Finley's mummy

I'm so so sorry to hear about Finley's diagnosis.  It is heartbreaking but you have found a good place to come to.

Check out www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org as well

I know hundreds of children with type 1 diabetes and I only know 2 that mixed insulins work for and one of those has just changed to MDI (multiple daily injections) for the freedom that it gives and mixed insulins do not.

I personally have nothing good to say about mixed insulins and we tried lots of different ones.  I don't know the hospital you are under and whether they are pro insulin pump but the best thing, as has already been mentioned, is to get Finley onto an insulin pump as young as you possibly can.  I wish they had been able to do that with my daughter 12 years ago.  

If they won't do that then demand MDI, have a look at the sticky at the top of the Parents section here and you will see I have described what MDI is and pumping.

I know it is more injections and that is hard to do to your child but you would actually be doing him good rather than harm so maybe think in those sort of terms.

If your hospital say no pumps no MDI then move hospitals as soon as you can.  We can let you know how you do that.  HOpefully it won't come to that and your hospital is one of the good ones out there.

On the children with diabetes website you can join a toddlers email group.  It would be worth you joining and saying hi.  There are lots on pumps and MDI that can help you and give you tricks as well as 2.5 year olds are tricky little wotsits (am speaking from experience as well)


----------



## Ruth Goode (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello Carly was dx at 23months old and started on novomix her levels was not good so we moved her to MDI 4 insulins a day (novo rapid x 3 and levemir at nights) with carb counting it was much better with more freedom in her eating. Good luck and take one at a time, stay positive


----------



## Monica (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi and welcome
Carol started off on Mixtard30 (discontinued) in syringes, then moved on to Novomix30 in pens. She was fine with the Mixtard (probably honeymoon helping), but as soon as they put her on Novomix30 it all went wrong. In the end they changed her to the same as Hanmillmum's girl - mix in the morning, rapid at dinner/tea time and Levemir at bed. We did this only, because Carol couldn't bring herself to inject. As soon as she mastered that, we went on full MDI (also called Basal/Bolus). When I asked Carol if she ever wanted to go back to mix, she said never!! despite having to inject more often.


----------



## NatashaA (Feb 7, 2012)

FinleysMum said:


> Hi All.
> My 2 yr 9 mnth old little boy was diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes last Friday.He is currently on Novomix 30, 4 units in the morning and 2 in the evening but levels have ranged from 2.4 - 26 with no symptoms either end of the range to speak of. Does anyone have experience of maintaining normal levels on twicedaily insulin as there are very few success stories that I can find. Thanks in advance from a very anxious mummy xx



Hi My daughter aged 6 was dx in October last year.  She was put straight on Novomix 30 morning and teatime.  We are carb counting 40g for breakfast after morning insulin, 20g snack at 10am, 60g packed lunch at school, 20g snack at 2.30, then teatime insulin with another 60g meal and finally 20g snack before bed.  All she seems to do is EAT!  It is a bit trial and error in the beginning.  Does your insulin pen allow you to go up in half units? When Abigail was first diagnosed we only had one that went up a full unit but our DSN changed that which makes altering dosages easier bit by bit. (hope that makes sense!)  

Abigail's levels have reduced from 17.8 on admitance to hospital to 8.9 in 8 weeks, so whatever we are doing, its working!

Good luck


----------



## Ruth Goode (Mar 11, 2012)

Im sorry you had to be here but I understand how heartbreaking it is, my little girl was dx aged 23 months old and I knew nothing about diabetes.  Im happy to say now Im learning fast and managing her diabetes now.  Its just need time and patience and you will manage it sooner or later and stay strong ((hugs))


----------

